# Stradvik



## sonny (3. April 2006)

Hallo,
Wir fahren am Mittwoch mit 6 Kollegen nach Strandvik bei Bergen Norwegen.
Was geht zu Zeit in dem Gebiet ????|wavey: #c


----------

